# is Asian Institute of Technology Thailand (AIT) good?



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi,I am new to this site.I have a big question which I am suffering from. I am hoping to do a Undergraduate degree in Asian Institute of Technology Thailand(AIT) in the area of Engineering.

can I know is this University good?is it recognized in the world?will I be able to do a masters in USA/Europe after I graduate with a bachelors degree of this University? finally is it worth doing this degree?

I choose this degree because I love Engineering and I think AIT degree program suits me and it is affordable considered when I study abroad.I can study 2 years in our country and then transfer.Please please help me to solve this.I have no other way to know this.if you don't know please bump.I will highly appreciate that.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Surm (Jan 18, 2014)

Asian Institute of Technology is a well reputed and recognised university. Quite a number of Sri Lankans do higher degrees in AIT under government and ADB scholarships.


"AIT ranks top in all four engineering areas on research in Thailand, study says" ( search this from google)


----------

